
Learning to Become a Taste Expert - Dowwie
https://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/learning-to-become-a-taste-expert
======
Dowwie
This study caught my interest as someone with evolving tastes. Some time ago,
I got into home roasting coffee and learned a little bit about making custom
blends. This introduced me to the coffee flavor wheel:
[https://coffeeperception.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/flavor-...](https://coffeeperception.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/flavor-
wheel.jpg)

I've often thought about creating an approach like this for pizza-- having a
vocabulary and visual tools describing pizza and the experience eating pizza..

